# Stepper Motor مساعده



## CoPals (1 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواتي اعوذ بالله من كلمه انا هاوي للكهرباء والتحكم الصناعي واود ان اصنع مكينه CNC

عرفت المطلوب في التصميم الميكانيكي

لكن المشكله ما هو المطلوب للتحكم في ال Stepper Motor

اريد ان اتئكد من القطع ولو في اي غلط ياريت التصحيح


24V DC Power Supply





Parallel cable





Stepper Motor (57HZ Family) 57HZ41620
او 
Stepper Motor (39HZ Family) 39HZ34610






PC to CNC Parallel Interface Converter





ويوجد شي اسمه دريفر ولكن لا اعرف اذا كان موجود جاهز في مصر او استطيع صنعه بطرق بسيطه

يوجد شي في محل رام اسمه دريفر لكن لا اعرف اذا كان هو ام لا 

Stepper Driver up to 15 A (Half & Full Step) "FIPSD15"






وشكرا وارجو المساعده


----------



## Nexus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

اعقلها وتوكل 

القطع اللي ذكرتها كافيه بإذن الله

بالنسبة للستيبر موتور انا ارشح اللي في الرابط الاول لانه اقوى عزم من الثاني ولاحظ انه 2 امبير 

نعم تحتاج إلى درايفر موتور لتوصيله بين الانترفيس والموتور ومن خلاله تستطيع تحديد الخطوه full , half

* ملاحظة اخي الكريم 

تأكد من الباور سبلاي ان يكون الامبير فيه كافي


يعني لو كنت بتشغل 4 مواتير كل موتور يحتاج 2 امبير 
يعني بتحتاج إلى باور 8 امبير او اكثر
ايضا يجب ضبط التغذيه للموتور من خلال الدرايفر موتور * الاعدادات لهذا في المفاتيح المبينه بصورة الدرايفر باللون الاحمر 8 ازرار

واي استفسار الاخوة مايقصرون


----------



## CoPals (2 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكريا اخي

في اخ مشكور قلي اني في دائره تنفع تتعمل يدوي يعني بتجيب الشرائح وبتركبها بنفسك وبتكون اكثر كفائه من كل هذا

بتجمع الانترفيس مع الدريفر 

وببور سبلاي عادي بتتم العمليه 
وهذه رسمه الدائره ممكن حضرتك تقلي هيا كويسه وتنفع ولا فيها مشاكل 






واعتقد سيتم تركيب اشياء اخري عليها 
لكن هو قال لي انه يمكن التحكم في 3 مواتير بتكرار هذا الدائره وكلها ستكون علي شريحه واحده 
وشكرا


----------



## Nexus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم 

ان كان هذا الشخص مجرب هذه الدائره ويضمن لك كفاءتها فأنت صاحب الخيار
انا شاهدت هذه الدائره من قبل ومنتتشره في المنتديات ولكني لم اطبقها

ونصيحتي اذا كنت مبتدأ في الالكترونيات اشتري جهازه اوفر لك , لانك لو اشتريت قطع هذه الدائره لعملها قد يساوي المبلغ سعر دائره جاهزه
لانك لو اشتريت جاهزه اولا بتكسب الوقت 
ثانيا قد تقوم بتجميع الدائرة بشكل خاطئ وتضطر لشراء دائره ثانيه
ثالثا مع الوقت اذا كنت هاوي هذا المجال ستتعلم التجميع ويسهل عليك

ولكن عليك في البداية صنع اول ماكينة لك وتجربتها , لانك لاتتعرف على متطالبات الماكينه الا بعد التجربة والتشغيل

وآخرا وليس اخيرا اتمنى لك التوفيق من الله عز وجل
وان شاء الله نشوف انجازك 

واي استفسار لاتتردد


----------



## CoPals (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

حضرتك لو بتتكلم علي السعر 
هيا اوفر بكتير ل اني الانترفيس عامل 175 جنيه
ده غير ال 3 دريفر الي هيركبو لل 3 مواتير

فالتكلفه كلها عامله حوالي 325 ده لو هشتريها جاهزه غير البور سبلاي الجاهز برده

لكن الاخ جمعلي القطع مع البور سبلاي مع كل شي من غير المواتير عامل 130 جنيه

وهوا هيتكرم وهيركبهالي وهيتم التجربه 

وان شاء الله هكون متواجد معاه اشوفه بيعملها ازاي واتعلم منه 

وربنا يسهل اول متكمل واركب عليها المواتير وتشتغل هصورلك القطعه بعد التركيب وهوريهالك 

علشان دي بتوفر كتير لو هيا شغاله مظبوت وتمام وتقدر ساعتها تركب كذا دريفر في نفس الشريحه مع بعض 

وعندي استفسار تاني

لو اشتريت المواتير الي العزم بتاعها 3.9 كيلو 

اقدر اعمل الروت الي هوا الطرابيزه الي هيركب عليها المواتير

مساحتها اد ايه وطريقه تصميم المسارات 
في حاجه زي دي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uewMphsBamk&feature=player_embedded

بس عايز اتئكد من حجم الطرابيزه بتكون اضلاعها متساويه ولا في عمليه حسابيه ليها ولا ايه 

وشكرا


----------



## Nexus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اذا كنت تقصد ناحية التوفير وان عندك شخص يركبهم لك فلا بأس بذلك

وبالنسبة لإستفسارك
الستيبر موتور قدرته او تحمله يقاس بـ OZ اللي اهيا الاوقيه بالقياسات الامريكيه
وتستطيع قياسها بواسطة اي محول قياسات من oz الى kilogram 
والطاوله (الطرابيزه) تستطيع عملها بالقياسات التي تحملها قوة المواتير
ويجب مراعاة انسيابية الحركه فيها وايضا يجب ان تكون القياسات دقيقه وتستطيع استخدام الكثير من معدات القياسات المتوفره

وان شاء الله نشوف انجازك


----------



## CoPals (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Nexus قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اذا كنت تقصد ناحية التوفير وان عندك شخص يركبهم لك فلا بأس بذلك
> 
> ...



متشكر جدا علي التوضيح 
وعندي استفسار كمان

بفكر اخلي الموتور الي هيتحكم في ال x يكون Holding Torque: 9 Kg.cm
والي هيكون في ال y وال z هيكون Holding Torque: 3.9 Kg.cm40 N.cm

هل في مشكله في تفاوت قدرات الموتور ؟

وبالنسبا للبور سبلاي هيكون Transformer 220Vac to 12Vac 1A

هل يستحمل المواتير او هيحتاج اقوي ؟

وشكرا


----------



## Nexus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

copals قال:


> متشكر جدا علي التوضيح
> وعندي استفسار كمان
> 
> بفكر اخلي الموتور الي هيتحكم في ال x يكون holding torque: 9 kg.cm
> ...


 

اخي الكريم انتبه الباور سبلاي لا يكفي لتشغيل المواتير ومن الممكن يعمل معاك شورت لقصور التغذيه

يجب ان تتأكد من المواتير كم امبير
وبعد ذلك تحدد الباور سبلاي اللي انت محتاجه
مثال: عندك 3 مواتير كل موتور 2 امبير
يعني انك تحتاج إلى باور سبلاي 6 امبير او اكثر

بالنسبة لإختلاف حجم المواتير وعزمها فلا مشكلة في ذلك
تستطيع تركيب موتور كبير ومواتير صغيره لكن يجب مراعاة التغذيه الكهربائيه


----------



## CoPals (5 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب اخي ازاي احسب قوه عزم الموتور علي حسب الطاوله

يعني مثلا ماتور قوه عزمه 
Holding Torque: 3.9 Kg.cm 40 N.cm
او مثلا 
Holding Torque: 1.6 Kg.cm
كيف بحدد وزن الحمل وهل الوزن الحقيقي للحمل هوا الي بيتحسب ولا بتعتمد برده علي طريقه عمل الممر

وانهي افضل طريقه لتصميم الطاوله بالممرات


----------



## Nexus (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ذكرت لك قوة عزم المواتير وهي بال oz كما في المشاركة السابقة

وبالنسبة للعزم على الطاولة تستطيع بكذا طريقة تحديده 
* انا استخدمت ميزان مطبخ ووضعته على المحور ودفعته وكنت اشاهد كم كيلو احتاج لتحريك المحور وعلى ذلك احدد اذا كان الموتور يتحمل هذا الوزن ولا لا

وبالنسبة للتصاميم ابحث سواء هنا في الملتقى او في محركات البحث ستجد الكثير


----------



## CoPals (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اخر سوال ان شاء الله وياريت ماكونش تقلت عليك وواضح اني مفيش حد في المنتدي بيساعد غير حضرتك

ينفع استخدم البور سبلاي تبع الكمبيوتر لتشغيل المواتير
ومعروف اني البور سبلاي تبع الكمبيوتر الامبير بتاعه عالي بيوصل ل 35 

وهل في شركه في مصر بتبيع Plasma Cutter 

وشكرا


----------



## حسن الكردى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا التعاون اخى الكريم انى قرات المشاركة حيث اننى مهتم بهذا الامر و انى هاوى مثللك وكنت ابحث عن مكان بيع هذة الجزاء الموتور و الدريفر


----------



## CoPals (6 سبتمبر 2011)

حسن الكردى قال:


> جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا التعاون اخى الكريم انى قرات المشاركة حيث اننى مهتم بهذا الامر و انى هاوى مثللك وكنت ابحث عن مكان بيع هذة الجزاء الموتور و الدريفر



اشتريه المواتير والمكونات للدريفر من محل رام في التحرير

بس لسه ناقص شويه حجات ولسه الاخ الي هيساعدني في تركيبها مشغول

ان شاء الله اول متخلص واركب الدريفر وتشتغل المواتير هرفع فيديو يبين طريقه عملها عن طريق الكمبيوتر

وان شاء الله اول متكمل المكنه هصورها برده للافاده


----------



## Nexus (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم  انا اتشرف بمساعدتك لانني في يوم من الايام كنت مثلك تماما وكنت ابحث عن معلومات

وبفضل الله توصلت إلى ما انا إليه ولا ازال اتعلم

وهذا الملتقى وضع للفائدة العامة للمسلمين وصدقة جاريه 

بالنسبة للباور سبلاي تبع الكمبيوتر نعم تستطيع تركيبه على الدرايفرات ولكن يجب مراعاة التيار الكهربي الخارج وقياسه بالافوميتر لكي لا يكون هناك جهد زائد او ناقص ومن المستحسن وضع مقاومات وفيوزات لتفادي الشورت الكهربي

وبالنسبة للـ plasma cutter انا لست من مصر اتمنى من الاخوة بمصر يفيدونك او استعمل البحث في قوقل والبحث عن الصفحات من مصر وبتطلع لك النتائج للشركات اللي متوفره فيها

بالنسبة للبلازما كتر ارجو الانتباه: لان هناك نوعين
1- نوع يدوي
2- نوع اوتوماتيكي
الـ torch او المسدس او المقبض 
وكلهما يركب على السي ان سي لكن اليدوي يحتاج إلى مهاره وخبره 
والاوتوماتيكي تكلفته عالية ويوصل مباشره بالبورده تبع السي ان سي ويعمل بالنبضات (على خطوط التصميم) غالبا الكبل الموصل بين البلازما والسي ان سي يكون اما 2 واير او 4 وايرات حسب اللي انا عملت عليه
ال 2 واير:
1- start
2- puse

ال 4 وايرات:
1- start
2- move
3- puse
4- stop

واي معلومات حول البلازما انا حاضر لانني امتلك واحده واعمل عليها منذ فتره


----------



## حسن الكردى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة المعلومة وبالتوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## Nexus (8 سبتمبر 2011)

وياك اخي الكريم

واي مساعده بما استطيع انا حاضر


----------



## CoPals (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ Nexus شكرا جدا علي المساعده التي قدمتها حتي الآن 

يوجد شي اسمه ballscrew وده الي بيكون متركب علي الموتور علشان يحرك ال x , y , z

بس مش لاقيه في مصر ولو لقيته متهئلي هيبئا غالي اوي


هل يوجد اي شي اخر يمكن استخدامه بدال ال ballscrew ويكون جيد وسريع ويخفف الحمل عن الموتور

وبخصوص الحوامل في رومان بلي اسمه السبحه بيكون عباره عن مسوره صغيره ورومان البلي مرصوص فيها بالطول بحيث اني الاكس الي بيخش فيها بيمشي فيها بالطول

السوأل هو , الاكس الي هيمشي فيها نوعه يكون ايه

نحاس
المونيا
استلستيل
حديد صلب

انهي افضل نوع فيهم

جسم الماكينه يكون حديد ولا المويتال ولا المونيا ولا صاج 

انهي الافضل من وجهه نظر حضرتك


----------



## Nexus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم

بالنسبة لل ballscrew سعر مرتفع جدا سواء في مصر او خارجها
لذلك انصحك كبداية استخدم المسمار المسنن (الشيش) العادي والتجربة

وبالنسبة لجسم الماكينة يفضل من الخشب الام دي في كبداية
وبعدها تستطيع استخدام مختلف المعادن ولكنها ستكون مكلفة مثل الالمنيوم او الاستانل ستيل

وخامة ال Ballscrew طبعا الافضل الاستانل ستيل او القلف نايز


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## CoPals (13 سبتمبر 2011)

هل تقصد اخي بالمسمار المسنن 
هذا ؟






لو شي اخر ممكن حضرتك تضع صوره


----------



## Nexus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اسف على التأخر لانشغالي

نعم اخي الكريم كما في الصوره التي رفعتها حضرتك هذا ما اقصده


----------



## CoPals (15 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب اخي هذا بيكون حديد ولا استلستيل 

والي بيركب عليه حاجه اسمها عصفوره ؟

ولا بيكون ايه

والمواتير عندي قطرها اقل من 10 ملي حوالي 8 ملي 

هل تقدر تحرك المسمار المسنن ده وهوا قطره 16 ملي ؟

انا اشتريت رومان بلي قطره 10 ملي 
واشتريت قضبان استلستيل قطرها 10 ملي 

هيتم تثبيت الرومان بلي في قاعده و القضبان سيتم تثبيتها في جوانب المكينه 

ناقص المسمار المسنن 

هل اسمه بالانكليزيه Lead Screw ؟
وهل في العربي يطلق عليه الفتيل ؟ 

ولو ممكن رقم تليفون حضرتك او ايميل نتواصل عليه افضل 

وشكرا


----------

